# About to cry...zoning issues *Update*



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Went to township meeting tonight to have our new barn approved.Apparently we are one house down from being considered agriculture.I'm so frustrated!!! We have to put building on hold until I pay $130 for them to post it in the paper and then send letters to all my neighbors making sure nobody has objections.Apparently we aren't even aloud to have our chickens and goats.I don't live in the city mind you but still not aloud???? We have had animals for 7 years.So now I got to cancel the contractor coming out tomorrow to get this squared away.Sooooooo mad!!!! I can't believe this!! They said our building we have already exceeds the limit for the zoning alowance or something like that.This is such a pain in the butt!! I don't get it!! :GAAH: :hair: :veryangry: :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

oh thats so frustrating I feel for you :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Oh no....that is really disappointing.....  :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Are your neighbors nice? Maybe they won't care. ray: Hope things work out. :hug:

Gina


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I would think that if you have had the goats for that long you would be grandfathered in.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I'm so sorry you are going through this. My only advice is to just step through the process as necessary.


JessaLynn said:


> They said our building we have already exceeds the limit for the zoning alowance or something like that.


For this part, see if there is any kind of waiver you can get or appeal it, if possible. Of course if you can get zoned agriculture, then this might not matter in the end. I know they can make you jump through hoops, but you may have to, especially to save your existing building.
Stay positive! :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I think the problem is that she is wanting to put up a new barn and because that is not already there, it can not be grandfathered in.

I believe I would be baking the neighbors some cookies or whatever to make sure they are fine with it.

I sure pray the lord has it in his plans that he is doing this just to teach you all that goes into it, and it will happen. I can only imagine how frustrating it would be.

We are in a covenant area (so they say). They say that you can only have 4H type animals. They do that so people do not get all these weird animals. I told them what is weird to you may not be weird to me. No one has ever had a problem with anyone's animals.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Well had to pay $125 for the zoning application so I can get approved for the building.No one had any objections to me wanting to build.My daughter and I made our rounds to our neighbors and gave them some goat milk soap and explained the situation.Everyone was on board! :clap: Just got to wait for the hearing and then pay $130 for the board members time basicly also postage for the letters sent out to each neighbor,ad to put in paper,and whatever else they can make up :sigh: Waist of money and time :roll: They have up to 45 days to make a ruling but most are farmers who are on the commity and said it will get done asap because they will not have time to mess with it.Works in my favor but the money is a waist and that's upsetting.It's not over yet but one step closer.I'll keep ya'll updated.Oh and also they told me I have the ok to have the animals.It was just horses and something else they said there was restrictions.I only have 5+ goats and 30+ chickens.I told them that's all we need.It's just to provide food for our family and 4H projects for our children.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I am so sorry to hear your dealing with this. What a shame  At least you are moving forward, and it sounds like your already making progress!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

ugh thats frustrating but at least it seems feasible even if you do have to pay extra to accomplish it


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Sounds like things are improving. So glad you don't have to rehome anyone. 

Gina


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Only rehoming I would be doing is my whole family!! No way I would give up my critters.I would sell my house and move for sure!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

:slapfloor: AMEN SISTER! I hope the neighbors at our new place aren't jerks. I know they have been hunting on the land, they have 2 deer stands set up. We measured off all the property lines and roped it off with orange bailing twine to kind of let them know we are putting up fence. Let me tell you, if you are looking for some fun, walk off 9 acres of wooded, hilly, wet land while spooling out bailing twine. That's some good times!  I got bit so many times I had knots. Don't get me started on how many times we had to stop to untangle the line. :roll: No one better cut it before we put up the fence. Hubby says: "That would suck. You put up the line by yourself. I'm not being a buffet for the bugs again." :laugh:

Gina


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

O man that's nuts! People have some nerve to just decide to hunt on someone elses land AND put up deer stands.Ever hear of asking permission people?!? Good luck to you!


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Oh, didn't you know, open fields and woods mean that anyone who wants to hunt there is welcome to? And that even if you put up freakin' NO TRESPASSING signs, and someone goes on your land and gets hurt, you can be sued? We live in a crazy, crazy world.

My parents had 77 acres and were constantly fretting about the jerks trespassing, worrying if our animals would be shot, if us kids would be shot, if someone got hurt and sued us.................i have about 4.5 acres and it is all open field, with a narrow strip of woods around the border dividing our house and the neighbors around us. And i still had this guy in my last class bugging me about hunting on my land - he kept insisting that when he drove by in the wee hours he would see deer on our property, and i said we are surrounded by neighbors, you can't bow hunt, you'd hit someone, and he kept assuring me that it would be okay, and he could come and talk to my husband and reassure us that it would be ok - i swear, i attract all the crazies. And there are no deer in our fields - maybe one or two wandering thru by accident, but not standing around on a regular basis. I think he was thinking of some other house, but i didn't want to clarify in case he just decided to 'stop by' some night.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Oh, I forgot....Does anyone know how to get rid of armadillos? There are alot at the back end of the land. The tear up the ground back there. We thought we had wild hogs at first. Kinda' looked forward to putting some in the freezer....but no...just opposums on the half shell. :sigh:

Gina


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

OMG! Yea that's not good.June 2nd is the hearing so not to long of a wait.I want to build now though!!  It's been raining so not a big deal.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I have no experience with armadillos sorry

sounds like things are moving along for you Jessalynn I hope it works out quickly in your favor


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Get a dog maybe :shrug: We had them when we lived in MS but never had any issues with them.We found one dead on the road upside down with a budweiser can next to it like it passed out. :slapfloor: People are to funny! I miss the south! People up here are a bit standofish.It's like a whole different world :scratch: Oops rambeling sorry...


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Barn has been approved!!!!!! :clap: :leap: :hi5:   Went last night to township meeting and no one had objections to it and we are now considered agriculture!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! I am so happy!!!! The contractor is coming today to locate!!! I wanted to do cart wheels when they said all in favor say I and everyone said I!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!! Our other barn we have was grandfathered in so that one didn't matter but the new one had to be approved because we are over the size limit for our property and becuase we were considered residential even though we live out of town.If anyone has issues with this,there is one thing you can to get around this....If you just add on to your existing building one wall at a time till you get a completly new building they can't do anything about it.Had I known all this before I wouldn't had to deal with this.So what's done is done for me and nobody can say anything to me anymore.I have the right to build on my property and have whatever animals I want and nobody can say anything and let me tell you that is a good feeling!!  Thanks for everyones support :grouphug:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Jessa that is great news! I have been waiting to hear how it went and I am so glad that it went smoothly for you, now to just get it built and in use.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Way to go! I'm so glad it went well. :leap:

Gina

PS I've seen a few of the "drunk" armadillos. Even a "drunk" oppsum. (and we all know that an armadillo is just a oppsum on the half-shell) :shades


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

Put the down payment for it today and got it flagged.Now I gotta wait for them to come build it and he told me 6-8weeks!!! :hair: That puts me in July/August maybe! :veryangry: It only should take them 2 days to build but noooooo I gotta wait my turn Grrrrrr! So now I gotta situate some temporary pens cus I got kids being born first week of July.So hopen it would have been done sooner :sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I am sooo happy you were able to get approved and become agricultural!!!! But I'm sorry it will take so long to get the barn built. Don't you just love waiting lists?? not.... I hope your able to get everything situated.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

:clap:  :leap: on the approval; sorry you have to wait.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: About to cry...zoning issues*

I wanted to update ya'll.I got my permit in hand today (cost me $300 total for the whole zoning crap)and building materials are being delivered July 1st so way sooner then they told me!! Builders may not be able to build it till the 6th cus of the holiday but either way it's GGGGRRRREEEAAATT news!!! Bad news is the 6th is the day my doe Maggie is due.Gonna be a crazy time! Owell I'll make the best of it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful news Jessa!
Glad to hear that it all turned in your favor...and I'm sure those girls of yours won't mind kidding in temporary pens, can't wait to see your finished barn!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats cool -- congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just remember ....good things come to those who wait..... :thumb: ray: 

That is super news.... that it was approved..a huge Congrats is in order.. :leap: :clap:  :wahoo:


----------

